# Cat control...



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Ok, so first off, I love cats. I have an indoor/outdoor cat myself, so keep that in mind...

Is there any way to prevent a cat from pooping and therefore digging up my lawn (TTTF) in the process? And I'm tired of picking up cat poop or mowing/walking over it. It very well could be my own cat, but if so it would be a major change in her behavior; she's not one to go to the bathroom in the grass. There is what looks like a feral cat that has been coming around, and I think he might be the culprit.

I don't want to catch/release/kill. I'd rather just lure him away.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

Motion activated sprinklers


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI (Jul 17, 2021)

Mdjamesd said:


> Motion activated sprinklers


about to get these for the fedex drivers who like to walk across my front lawn instead up the driveway (which is less distance without a hill)


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

BurtMacklinFBI said:


> Mdjamesd said:
> 
> 
> > Motion activated sprinklers
> ...


Same here. FedEx does it religiously, like they are allergic to concrete.

Every other delivery service uses the sidewalks, walkways and driveways.

Subscribed for the cat issue. I don't have one, but I have someone's cat or a feral cat that likes to use my flower bed near my garage and it smells absolutely awful.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

It's one thing when you take a shortcut across the lawn to my door, and I still don't like that... But the postal employee in my neighbourhood cuts across my lawn going from neighbour to neighbour with nothing to deliver for me.

GOML!

Perhaps a motion activated sprinkler would be a good option. I might not see any mail if I start that though...


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

Feral cats are the biggest killer of beneficial birds in nature. They are a menace in some areas. I would do anything to annoy the cat and make your yard uninviting. I'm thinking some red pepper flakes in the part he likes to use. Consider a cheap game camera from amazon to give you an idea if it's your cat or not.


----------

